# Half of my piano sonata no 1 first movement (give feedback)



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi my name is lox and I'm 15.

This is my incomplete first piano sonata. I started this project 3 days ago so it's still a rough draft. Do you guys like it? do you have any advice? I hope to get it fully finished within the next week. I'm writing in Allegro sonata form. I'm currently writing the development section and aiming towards the recapitulation. Could you guys comment some constructive criticism. Thanks for your time.






Thanks for your time.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow. We've had a spate of 15 year old composers visiting here recently.

Here's a few suggestions:

1) The rhythmic momentum dies in m.12 (also in expo repeat later) and really, really does with the all those repeated "F" half notes (mss.41-45)

2) The "_sf_" with the cresc. hairpins (mss.32-35) looks wierd. Consider using accent marks in lieu of "_sf_"

3) The D-flats starting in m.129 and beyond need to be C-sharps as they resolve up to D. D-flats resolve down to C naturals which of course are not here.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Very impressive. You got a good grasp of harmony. Nice to see some teens that aren't on their phones and doing dumb things.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Listening to the piece, the overall sound of it is a good and pure baroque/classical pastiche. You seem to have managed to create a convincing sound, if that is what you're going for. The issue, however, is that the piece is rather boring. While I have to say your ability in the technical aspect of composing is far better than mine, I have to say that the piece as is, is just a series of the ubiquitous classical progressions with added layers and notes to make it more complex.

If this is a study, great! Fantastic job on it.

But, if you are wanting to write pieces of your own, ones that you would publish or the like, then emulating baroque and classical styles might not be the best route. This doesn't mean you can't use the traditional forms like the sonata, just that it may be better to really experiment with your sound rather than stick to very strict and ancient rules.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Very impressive. You got a good grasp of harmony. Nice to see some teens that aren't on their phones and doing dumb things.


I never know how folks my age don't lose their phones all the time.


----------

